# Rocker boards make riding much easier for me!



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I absolutely LOVED the WWW when I rode it as a demo last year at Bear Creek up in PA. I really want the board.. but I'm just not crazy about this year's design though. Definitely a fun (and VERY light) board...


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I actually like the design of WWW this year. do they use that ptext topsheet too like last years? That topsheet is more grippy and i can ride better without binding scrap on.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

i'm also surprised at the amount of pop for the WWW, thought there won't be much pop with the rocker design but it have a good amount


----------

